# Cooler Master V8 or Hyper Z600????



## CH@NO (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm about to buy either of this two coolers...well, I am after the V8 one, but my reseller have the Hyper Z600 that looks nice too, and It's more cheaper, I think the V8 outperforms it, but I wanna listen your advices first.

Thanx.


----------



## FilipM (Mar 11, 2009)

Whatever you buy, you wont make a mistake, if the price is close, get a V8, if the Z600 is much chaeaper then get that.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 11, 2009)

I just installed a V8 on my buddies rig. Q9650 OC'd 4.05Ghz @ 1.4Volts. This is an amazing cooler in that it cools very very well and is dang near completely silent.

I think the Z600 is cheaper because you still have to purchase fans for it. The V8 comes with a very quite fan sandwiched in the middle. However if you added a couple 120mm fans on the z600 it would be dang close to water cooling. The V8 is rated to cool up to 180watts of heat, and I believe it does that very well. IF you pulled out the center fan and installed a higher CFM fan it would be even better although it would loose that amazing low sound level.

Basically I dont think you can go wrong with either of these. Just understand the z600 is going to cost more then you expect becuase you need to get fans on it.


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 11, 2009)

File_1993 said:


> Whatever you buy, you wont make a mistake, if the price is close, get a V8, if the Z600 is much chaeaper then get that.



so you mean the Z600 is a good contender to the V8???, the price difference is average, about 30 bucks from the Z600 to the V8.

It's just the Z600 comes with only one fan, and the V8 comes fully equiped.


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 11, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I just installed a V8 on my buddies rig. Q9650 OC'd 4.05Ghz @ 1.4Volts. This is an amazing cooler in that it cools very very well and is dang near completely silent.
> 
> I think the Z600 is cheaper because you still have to purchase fans for it. The V8 comes with a very quite fan sandwiched in the middle. However if you added a couple 120mm fans on the z600 it would be dang close to water cooling. The V8 is rated to cool up to 180watts of heat, and I believe it does that very well. IF you pulled out the center fan and installed a higher CFM fan it would be even better although it would loose that amazing low sound level.
> 
> Basically I dont think you can go wrong with either of these. Just understand the z600 is going to cost more then you expect becuase you need to get fans on it.



so you say that the Z600 quiped with thw two 120mm fans aoutperforms the V8???


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 11, 2009)

The Z600R does come with one 120mm blue led fan.  I use the Z600R and compared to my OCZ Vendetta and my Phenom running @ 3Ghz the 600R knocked my temp from 33 down to 28-29 Celcius and now I can run my Phenom @ 3.2-3.3Ghz with no issues, were the Vendetta wouldn't allow me to hit 3.15 Ghz.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 11, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> so you say that the Z600 quiped with thw two 120mm fans aoutperforms the V8???



Yeah with 2 High CFM fans it would out perform the stock V8, for less money depending on the fans purchased. But you could also slap on some extra fans on the V8. Which I think the V8 with high CFM fans would beat the Z600 although not by a huge margin. Maybe 2-3C.

Here is a review of the Z600 with no Fans on a OC'd E6600. Pretty impressive since its against other heatsinks with fans in this review.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/coolermaster_hyperz600/4.htm


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 11, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> The Z600R does come with one 120mm blue led fan.  I use the Z600R and compared to my OCZ Vendetta and my Phenom running @ 3Ghz the 600R knocked my temp from 33 down to 28-29 Celcius and now I can run my Phenom @ 3.2-3.3Ghz with no issues, were the Vendetta wouldn't allow me to hit 3.15 Ghz.



mmm, sounds pretty good, but I wanna know which of two is better, It's sounds like either two, also, running a Hyper Z600 with only one fan is good?, I think I must purchase the second one, and here doesn't sell quality/noiseless fans, the only descents they sell are the Thunderblade of TT, noiseless with 80/90mm, but the 120mm models sounds like a vaccum cleaner, also push a lot of air too, but the louder sound simply doesn't deserve it.


----------



## richardbel (Mar 11, 2009)

i guess the price is the one thing that you will debate on this...


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 11, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> mmm, sounds pretty good, but I wanna know which of two is better, It's sounds like either two, also, running a Hyper Z600 with only one fan is good?, I think I must purchase the second one, and here doesn't sell quality/noiseless fans, the only descents they sell are the Thunderblade of TT, noiseless with 80/90mm, but the 120mm models sounds like a vaccum cleaner, also push a lot of air too, but the louder sound simply doesn't deserve it.



You can purchase an additional, matching fan from coolermaster for $7(US): http://cmstore.coolermaster-usa.com/product_info.php?cPath=18_25&products_id=116.  This is USA cause I didn't see the CM store when I tried Mexico.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 11, 2009)

One more review FYI. This actually places the V8 VS the Z600 each with 1 fan.

http://www.xcpus.com/GetDoc.aspx?doc=83&page=4

From the above review they give the win to the V8 over the Z600.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 11, 2009)

There really is no winner here. Simply because Air Cooling is as good as it can get right now without being assisted. You can only go so cold on air and there are numerous coolers now that can really achieve the same results. And the way it sits here, depending on fan setup, you have 2 of those choices.

Personally though I would take the V8, I love CM and I like cars so I like how it looks.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 11, 2009)

Why does no one mention the Sunbeamtech Core-Contact Freezer? 

It out performs the V8 on a 125W thermal test:
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2314&page=4

And it out performs it alot on the 150W thermal test:
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2314&page=5

The Hyper Z600 performs better on the 150W thermal test than the V8


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 11, 2009)

+1 on the Hyper Z600.  I run it passive under my 9450 at 1.4V and never see a temp over 60C.


----------



## francis511 (Mar 11, 2009)

The only thing about the z600 is it`s big-ass size !. It`s a pain to fit and it will block memory slots on a lot of boards. The temps are good but not in the league of a xigmatek. According to frostytech , it`s the second coming lmao !!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 12, 2009)

Ah yes the Xigma Spammage, lol. 
I say the V8 is a better choice, much smaller and lighter than the Z600. Then throw in a better flowing 120mm fan and youll be good.


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 12, 2009)

My post is invisible.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 12, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> My post is invisible.



I think everyone is aware of the Xigma s1233435310 and Sunbeam's core contact performance, but he obviously wants either of the 2 he mentioned.


----------



## ShogoXT (Mar 12, 2009)

I was looking for something myself. Is the OCZ vendetta 2 any good?


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

ShogoXT said:


> I was looking for something myself. Is the OCZ vendetta 2 any good?



Its a Xig 1283 for the most part, and for some reson tests better than the 1283 at most sites, which I dont quite understand!


----------



## Nick89 (Mar 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I think everyone is aware of the Xigma s1233435310 and Sunbeam's core contact performance, but he obviously wants either of the 2 he mentioned.


 But the two he wants are more expensive and dont cool as well.

I dont get it.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 12, 2009)

Might be based on availability in his location, which is Mexico.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll take the v8, due to upgradability


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen him post in other threads before, no newegg down there. So he's prob buying from a local shop.


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 13, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Might be based on availability in his location, which is Mexico.



sorry for the delay, It's just I was very busy yesterday, many thanx for all your support.

and you're correct mr sneeky, I'm from Mexico and I cannot buy in newegg and many other great stores that you US guys have, I'm sitck with a very few with overpriced articles, that's why I was only for those 2 models instead of choosing a better one.

Finally I ordered the V8, really like the Z600 but the reseller doesn't have it at the moment (I've must wait 2-3 days).....the cooler arrives today, once installed I'll tell you how It performs.


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 13, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, I've seen him post in other threads before, no newegg down there. So he's prob buying from a local shop.



+1 to that 

a shame that online shops doesn't want to deliver in Mexico, must be to the insane taxes that my country charges.

anyway, I think I've must be happy to at least be able to buy nice hardware, even if It's overpriced.

thanx for the reply.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 13, 2009)

Dude did you drop that P5Q-E?  Your specs say Gigabyte, did you finally rma it after all?


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 13, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Dude did you drop that P5Q-E?  Your specs say Gigabyte, did you finally rma it after all?



cannot RMA it, sold it to a friend with a very descent price and purchase a new one, It perform very descent and at least now the onboard sound finally works ok.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 13, 2009)

CH@NO said:


> cannot RMA it, sold it to a friend with a very descent price and purchase a new one, It perform very descent and at least now the onboard sound finally works ok.



Glad to hear you've got a fully functional board.  Does it overclock well?


----------



## CH@NO (Mar 14, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Glad to hear you've got a fully functional board.  Does it overclock well?



thanx mate, yeah, OC pretty good, almost the same as the Asus, just the cooling solution doesn't use heat pipes, orther that that It does pretty well the job.


----------

